# Anyone model/collect 1/700 ships?



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Hi!
Is there anyone out there collects or models in the 1/700 scale warships, either WWII or modern?
I have quite a collection of both, and I am always looking for more kits to add to my collection.

Just wondering,

George


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got an Italeri Nimitz that I bought a few years ago, but I have no intention of selling it. And I don't have the money for any new kits at this time. Sorry.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have a few. I prefer larger ship kits. I have a fondness for the old Airfix 1/600 series. Unfortunately a lot of the new 1/700 stuff is too pricey for the relative small size


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

My dad collects them. He has only built two so far. I built the Revell 1/720 USS Enterprise CVAN-65 for him, close enough to 1/700. Its a challenging scale if you want to add any significant detail.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

I agree,
But I started when I was a kid, and the collection has expanded.
I agree, the prices seem way too high for such a small scale.

George


----------



## argus527 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been working on 1/700 kits for a while. My next model of the Hood has about $100 of brass extras waiting for it. I have the Prince of Wales, Bismark and Prinz Eugen waiting to complete the set. I also found a nice kit of the Repulse. I have been looking high and low for a model of the Warsprite


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I primarily build in 700, but have a good collection of 350's. I very rarely build without Photoetch. I usually build carriers and capital ships in 700. I have the Academy 1-350 perry class in the shipyard at the moment but will start building 700's in earnest soon. I am also collecting the entire Type 4 airfix kits in 600 and their small sailing vessels in the old blister packs.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Speaking of 1/700 - here's some rather insanely tiny accessories for those of you with CMDF-style shrinking machines to make you small enough to paint them - heck, to SEE them:

http://finemolds.co.jp/www/wa3&4.html


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Accuracy takes over from fun and enjoyment. Oh the madness!!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

oh Mark.. Mark...Mark..... accuracy's part of the fun...:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh Chris Chris Chris...!!! You talk about accuracy when you build figures as doorstops. That's fun and interesting. Cheers for the thought though..:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't knock the Templar Mark!! He'll come back and getcha!!....

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:OOOOOHHHHH!!!!! Promises promises:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the headsup on the finemolds sets John. I will have to look out for them as I build japanese in 700 scale.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I recently picked up the Trumpeter 1/700 Jeremiah O'Brien, as I have visited the actual ship and thought it would be a fun project. I might have to go for the 1/350 version instead - I don't think my hands are steady enough to build something that small!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

A couple of stiff drinks and a set of magnifiers may help.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm psychic- I reckon you'd be the type to drink JD and coke....from the can if I'm not mistaken.....
How close did I get?....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

surfsup said:


> A couple of stiff drinks and a set of magnifiers may help.:wave:


:lol: That just may work! :lol:

Either that or I will get a bit too relaxed and glue the ship to my forehead :drunk:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> :lol: That just may work! :lol:
> 
> Either that or I will get a bit too relaxed and glue the ship to my forehead :drunk:


Just don't get the drink or the glue mixed up or you could have real problems..!!:freak:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I've built close to 100 of the darn things...yeah, you could say I collect them! Most of my early builds were out of the box, brush painted, and pretty crude...now I add the PE details, use an airbrush, and take a lot more time to build them.

Here are three of my most recent: the USS Nassau LHA-4: 









the Russian missile cruiser Moskva: 









and the Russian helicopter carrier Leningrad.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work. I especially like the Nassau.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> I'm psychic- I reckon you'd be the type to drink JD and coke....from the can if I'm not mistaken.....
> How close did I get?....
> 
> Chris.


I dont know how you figured that out Chris. Maybe because you have drunk a few at my place possibly.......:drunk:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

......mmmmmm...could be........:drunk:

Chris.:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work, Paul


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! Keeps me off the streets.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Could use some tips...*

I've got Tamiya's CV-6 Enterprise. I was inspired after a segment on the history channel. This is the first ship I've ever built outside of Star Trek stuff.
I'd like to build a good representation, any tips on colors or paint?

Thanks

BK


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Fury3 said:


> I've got Tamiya's CV-6 Enterprise. I was inspired after a segment on the history channel. This is the first ship I've ever built outside of Star Trek stuff.
> I'd like to build a good representation, any tips on colors or paint?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Depends on what time period you want to model her in. She wore several different camouflage schemes during WWII from an all navy-blue scheme to a complex splinter camouflage. I recommend you visit the gallery at modelwarships.com; they have a number of CV-6 builds in it. Plus, there's guys on that forum who can answer pretty much ANY question you might have about a WWII aircraft carrier.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Thanks for tip*



paulhelfrich said:


> Depends on what time period you want to model her in. She wore several different camouflage schemes during WWII from an all navy-blue scheme to a complex splinter camouflage. I recommend you visit the gallery at modelwarships.com; they have a number of CV-6 builds in it. Plus, there's guys on that forum who can answer pretty much ANY question you might have about a WWII aircraft carrier.


I appreciate the point in the right direction.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Fury3 said:


> I appreciate the point in the right direction.


You can also try out shipcamouflage.com. They should be able to assist you in getting the right scheme for whatever period in time you wish to depict the Enterprise.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice work Paulhelfrich!

George


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

I put this in the for sale section, 
But thought I'd put it here too.

Hi all!
Just wondering if anyone has any 1/700 Skywave specials for sale, and if so, what do you want for them?
I have a few, but would like to collect some that I don't have.
These usually have something different (thus, special. ), from decals, to plastic/metal unreleased aircraft.

Please let me know what you may want to get rid of, or even what you have, and what the special is.
I have never found a list for them all.

Can anyone help,

George


----------

